# Prolonged blood tinged CM after AF??



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

......


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds to me like your hormones aren't quite doing their job right- when AF ends your hormones are supposed to shift gears, and yours might not be doing that quite right. I had a lot of issues with my cycle a few years ago with low progesterone being the cause.

The easiest and healthiest way, IMO, to try to get things back on track is to take a B complex suppliment- unlike the various herbal suppliments people suggest, B complex has no potential for bad side effects, and I say that as someone who tried a LOT of suppliments that were not helpful, and some that made things worse.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
Sounds to me like your hormones aren't quite doing their job right- when AF ends your hormones are supposed to shift gears, and yours might not be doing that quite right. I had a lot of issues with my cycle a few years ago with low progesterone being the cause.

The easiest and healthiest way, IMO, to try to get things back on track is to take a B complex suppliment- unlike the various herbal suppliments people suggest, B complex has no potential for bad side effects, and I say that as someone who tried a LOT of suppliments that were not helpful, and some that made things worse.

Hmmm, that's interesting because I've actually been taking a B-complex for the past 4ish months (started it to get rid of persistent thrush, and it definitely helped).

The thing is, it's not quite spotting, which I'd definitely agree would be a hormonal issue. It's because it's just bloody tinged CM (like old blood) that I'm confused.


----------

